# An Epiphone Acoustic now over $1000 Cdn



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

FYI - There is now an Epiphone Masterbilt acoustic electric over a grand Canadian.

https://www.long-mcquade.com/51459/...hone/Masterbilt_Cutaway_Acoustic_Electric.htm

http://www.epiphone.com/Products/Acoustic-Electric/Masterbilt-EF-500RCCE.aspx


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

ile buy a martin before this china made crap 

proud boogie owner


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My Yamaha nylon stringer that I got a few years ago is MIC.
Really nice build, plays well and sounds good too.
That's about all I'm looking for.

I'd certainly give one of those Epis a try, if I was in the market.
What would the equivilant Gibson cost? No slamming Gibson either, charge what you like. 8)


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Those masterbilts are good guitars. My eastman was mic, also a good guitar.


----------



## Orangeblossom (May 29, 2015)

All guitars are going up. I don't dare knock China products after owning many.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

The neck on my Modern Player Jaguar is perfectly crafted.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I bought my Masterbilt 3 mths ago and paid $749.00 + HST for it at L&M. It's DR-MCE500/VS, thought it was a bit expensive until I took a good look at the build quality and played it.



I don't think that anymore.

TD


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

With the Canadian dollar at a 10 year low against the US dollar, we are going to see a lot of prices go up and not just for products made in the USA.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I was doing a little price check the other day and noticed that Baja Teles have gone from 750 up to 1000. Ouch


----------

